# Good 2 way radio?????



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all,

You guys seem to have a wealth of knowledge, and I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction.

What is a good 2 way radio for hunting?

I have some 12 year old motorolas, but they don't have a great range, and have lots of noisy beeps etc. I don't want to spend a ton of money. What do you guys use in the woods? Also, I understand there are some federal restrictions and licensing. I would like something that doesn't require any special licenses.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I highly recommend any of the Garmin Rino's. With the GPS function you can locate your buddies and the radios have great range.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> I highly recommend any of the Garmin Rino's. With the GPS function you can locate your buddies and the radios have great range.


i have one and i love it but for just the radio function i also have the cobra micro talk rechargeable ones and they work great as well


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the Mororola T5720's, they are an older radio, but you can buy them for real cheap...check on ebay, lots of them on there....You can get ear buds and either push to talk or voice activated buds. The run on 3 AA batteries that last a long time and you can tune your individual radios from channels 1 through 22 and then use the sub-channel to really make your radios only functional to you and your buddies.
I have been on Willard Peak and talked with a guy who was above the "BR" out by Tremonton. But that was a no interference straight shot distance. Most of the time you will be able to hear your buddies within a two mile mountain terrain situation.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Most of the "Bubble Pack" radios are about the same. They run on the FRS or GMRS frequencies which are limited in power out. The higher the power the more the money.

UHF frequencies 400-500 mhz work better in the heavy forest.

Alot of the professional and serious hunters are going with the business band radios of higher quality and power out and getting their own FCC license, but these radios are running $400 to $500 each for the Motorola CP200s, which are a quality rugged radio that have some great accy's. These are what I use and they are night and day difference than the bubble pack radios that you can buy at Wally world or Sportsman's or Cabela's. You can buy them on line but it is best to get them from a dealer.

Some use them on the FRS and GMRS frequencies but they are over the power rating for those frequencies.

PM me if you need any details, I could get them for $100 less than retail for UWN members.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a set of Cobra micro talks that I have used for about 10 years. I have absolutely loved them. The best feature is the vibra call. You can turn off all tones, roger beeps and noises. When your buddy is trying to get ahold of you, all you feel is a bumble bee in your pocket. Unfortunately last fall, I lost one. It must have fallen out of the truck or something. I just picked up a new set of Cobra micro talks last week. They don't look as sturdy as my old ones were and they are rechargable. I kind of like the option of being able to throw in 4AAA. I'm curious to see how they will hold up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Costco and Sams regularly have the Motorolas with ear buds and rechargeable batteries for about $50/pair rated up to 16 miles supposedly. They seem to work fine, it is easy to turn off the beeper and with teh earbud only you hear it anyways. They seem to work pretty well, usually come with an emergency feature and a weather channel.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

those cobras sound cool with the vibrate. I hate when someone bumps the call button, and you get an alarm going off on your radio.

bowgy those sound cool, but that is probably more than I can spend right now.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Check these out. Maybe what you're looking for.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 59&cat=411
Let them know you're a forum member.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Check these out. Maybe what you're looking for.
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 59&cat=411
> Let them know you're a forum member.


Thats actually a pretty sweet deal.


----------

